# Fleecy White



## TheBadDonkey (Jul 23, 2014)

I just found this brown bottle in a lake in North Carolina. It says FLEECY WHITE across the top of the bottle. On the bottom it says PAT. NO 112219 THE JOHN PUHL PRODUCTS CO CHICAGO, ILL. and under it it has a G, a B with a circle around it, and an O. Under it it says 1423. What is this thing?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 24, 2014)

I think it's a bleach, FROM


----------



## botlguy (Jul 24, 2014)

Yea, not positive but I would bet a WAW-WAW bottle it's a bleach bottle.     Jim


----------



## botlguy (Jul 24, 2014)

Yea, not positive but I would bet a WAW-WAW bottle it's a bleach bottle.     Jim


----------



## sunrunner (Jul 24, 2014)

and I mite add its worthless.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 24, 2014)

You know, I find a lot of '50s-'60s alcohol bottles looking almost identical to that. Shame on them for making them look so similar. I can on  wonder how many drunks  accidentally drank their wife's bleach!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 24, 2014)

I think the bleach bottles were usually about twice the size of the beer bottles, so confusing them would be a bit difficult.  Unless you had massive stubby-style beer bottles down there.  I think they might have in Australia, but definitely not here.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 25, 2014)

> and I mite add its worthless.


Hey Mr negative, why don't you keep comments like that to yourself, that's just rude.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 25, 2014)

CanadianBottles, I don't know what it's like to be drunk, so I can't tell you what a guy'd think seeing that, drunk, and his alcohol looks like that. Hopefully the taste would be enough to stop one immediately.


----------

